# How to respond.



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

While this isn't GSD-specific, it is about breeders and could pertain to ANY breed.

I'm just curious how other breeders would respond to this. My DF is interested in adopting or purchasing a Standard Poodle to be trained and used for Pet Therapy. Since he is unemployed (yay lay offs!), he has had time to reflect on what's important in his life. He has money saved and does some side jobs right now that pay his bills. But he has decided he wants to HELP others. He has decided on a standard poodle as 1) Cash is not suitable to be trained for Pet Therapy 2) The non-shedding nature of poodles makes them a great candidate for medical settings. 3) Poodles are incredibly smart dogs. 4) His family has owned poodles for the past 60 years.

He just shot me an e-mail saying how disappointed he was in a breeder he had sent an e-mail to. He said he tried calling and left a voicemail for them, and he sent an e-mail. He forwarded me the e-mail, and I thought it was incredibly well-written.

"Dear xxxxxxxxxxx,

I found your kennel on breeders.net regarding Standard Poodles. My family has owned poodles for the past 60 years (no we were not breeders). I am looking for a specific Standard Poodle (older puppy, young adult, or other). This poodle will be trained and used for Pet Therapy so must have a stable temperament, be okay with other dogs, all people, and new sights and sounds. I would prefer that the pup be Temperament Tested. I don't want to breed so he/she would be spayed/neutered and live INDOORS but have plenty of running time as well. 

I tried calling you; however, there was no answer so I left a message. I would like to speak with you if you think you have a puppy or dog that stands out and is suitable for Pet Therapy.

Thanks in advance."

Seems straightforward to me.

His reply:

We have reds available now. Whelped Aug. 2008. Males and females. $800. Mother's pedigree can be seen here: xxxxxxxxxxx.

Breeder Name
Kennel Name.



My question is - okay sure they might be busy, but when someone takes the time to write out specifically what they want, I don't think they expect/want a canned answer of "we have puppies." 

Besides the "please call so we can discuss," how would you (breeders) reply? Surely, not the same, "we have puppies. They're $x."


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Time to look for a new breeder


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyTime to look for a new breeder


agreed


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I agree, move on to another breeder. 

Otto's breeder tends to write short 2 or 3 sentence emails but she's a lot more descriptive than that!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Um, if someone gives a phone number to call, then you call to discuss further to see if there is a match. agree, find someone else. My aunt/uncle have had poodles for decades. Snoopy (black poodle) was 24 yrs old, blind and deaf but a cool dog


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Absolutely find a new breeder...OR look to Rescue...there are rescues for every breed, and all ages of rescues available. Besides you'd be giving a great dog a 2nd chance for a good life!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would think that "We have nothing to fit your needs at this time" would have been more appropriate.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

He had planned on looking for a new breeder after receiving that reply. He also doesn't expect a return phone call. 

And he is already looking at rescue...not necessarily purchasing from a breeder.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe they are just not "email people" <shrug> perhaps if you really like what you see try giving them a call and see if they are "phone people". If that goes no better, move on.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Ah, I see he has already left a phone message. Well, if there is no return call in short order I wouldn't waste anymore time there.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The "breeder's" addendum:

"Poodles can do about anything, It is a matter of training, as far as we are concerned. We do not do apitude testing."


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds like a poodle producer not a "breeder". I would move on and quickly.

I had a similar experience recently. Looking for something very specific and being given a response of pretty much the exact opposite of what I was looking for. I moved on.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How to respond? Easy. Don't.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

A few years ago I saw the most stunning black standard poodle at an agility competition. I was so taken with the dog I went up and talked to the owners. This dog was not only great in conformation but had the nicest of temperaments. 

Is travel an option for you? I can scout around and see who it was, I know she was local to my area.

Val


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleThe "breeder's" addendum:
> 
> "Poodles can do about anything, It is a matter of training, as far as we are concerned. We do not do apitude testing."


Yes, they can do anything, IF they are well bred. Unfortunately the breeder missed that portion. Have you searched around for breeders who do multiple activities such as agility, obedience, hunting (they're out there), you know, a breeder who ensures the stock are versatile?

http://www.redhuntingpoodles.com/
I googled and found that breeder. They do hunt tests, send off pups on limited reg, have two year guarantee, and here is the icing on the cake:

" Jolie is our sweet versatile black girl. Her name is French and translates to (My friend hunting with me).
She obtained her CGC, Canine Good Citizen this year and is also a registered therapy dog through TDI, Therapy Dogs International, Inc. We enjoy volunteering with her at local assisted living homes and schools. She enjoys riding on the boat when we go fishing and hunts in the fall. Jolie is truly one of the sweetest and most gentle girls! At one and a half years old, she is CERF Normal, Vwd clear, and will be OFA certified when she turns two. We hope to breed her in the fall. "

That is a potential brood bitch of theirs. Sounds right up your alley. I don't know anything about them beyond that, but maybe they're worth checking into (I just hope this breeder is not who you contacted!)


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Also, maybe Versatility in Poodles can be of some assistance? http://www.vipoodle.org/


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

He just started looking today









I know that there is a poodle breeder somewhere here in Georgia or it might have been nearby that raises poodles for a variety of events (agility and hunting even), but I will have to find the breeder when I get a chance. 

RedHuntingPoodles may actually be the ones.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I would be irritated if I got an e-mail like that from a potential breeder. Especially if it was the first contact and I had been thoughtful in my e-mail.

When I first e-mailed Jayda's breeder. The response I got back had separated out all the questions in my e-mail out. He then went though them and thoroughly answered each as well as invited me to stop by and watch training.

Needless to say, I was impressed.

I'd move on from this breeder. Unless of course you receive a knowledgeable return call. Then I would just chalk the e-mail up to someone not being all that confortable with computers.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just an update - no return phone call.

He apparently had called another breeder yesterday afternoon and, again, sent an e-mail. The person redirected him to the breeder listed above with, "I believe XXXXX has some red puppies for sale."


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

HAHA...Definately look for another breeder. Thats ridiculous!!!

I agravated my breeder when i was considering getting a puppy with every question in the book and she answered every question that i had and never even asked if i wanted a puppy. Countless emails, 30 minute phone call, then about a week later, i decided to get a puppy from her. 

I look at if a breeder is willing to answer every question and never ask you "so you ready to put a deposit down now" they are very diligent about their dogs and breeding program.
So long story shory...move on. 

Sorry about the rant, im just tired of puppy mills just trying to make money. Thats why there are so many dogs in shelters and on the streets. Makes me sick!!!


----------

